# three new Italian moderators



## mkellogg

Hi everybody 

I'm happy to announce that we have three new moderators for the Italian-English and Solo Italiano forums.

They are
baldpate
stella_maris_74
neuromatico

I look forward to working with the three of them, and hope you all do, as well.

Mike


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimentoni!

Benvenuti al mondo dei moderatori! Sarà un piacere avere la vostra pazienza aggiunta al gruppo esistente. 

Elisabetta


----------



## Grekh

AWESOME! It's good to know we have more people to help us keep these forums clean and it's great to have them here!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Welcome to the team, guys!*


----------



## Nunty

Wonderful! Welcome, one and all!


----------



## brian

Benvenuti! Good luck to all of you. It's a cruel world out there.


----------



## giovannino

Congratulazioni a tutti e tre e...buon lavoro!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Finalmente vacanza.


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Ma che figata pazzesca!!! *
​ Sapete come la penso, il tre è il numero perfetto 
Che piacere avervi tra noi, amici!


----------



## fsabroso

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minoski

Mi unisco alle *CONGRATULAZIONI*!
Buon lavoro ragazzi 
c.


----------



## ILT

¡Felicidades! Es un gusto que se hayan unido al equipo.

ILT


----------



## Frank06

Have fun, guys! And good luck to you all.


----------



## Saoul

Grandi ragazzi,

partiamo col nonnismo più spietato. Uno, portatemi immediatamente del formaggio e del pane con del buon vino rosso fermo. Qualcosa di siciliano direi... Dopo di che, vi prenderete voi cura di alcuni foreri particolarmente indisciplinati come, in ordine alfabetico:

...
...
...
...

La lista sarà resa visibile ai soli moderatori quanto prima.

Ahhh!

Thanks Mike for these new teammates. 

Saoul


----------



## stella_maris_74

*T h a n k   y o u   a l l !*​ 
I'm really glad to be part of the team! 
You'll find me next to the chocolate buffet. I'm the one hogging all of it


----------



## Vanda

Benvenuti! Coragem! A vida é bela!

Bem-vindos ao time!​


----------



## TimLA

Congratulations to all!
Vacation's over...now get to work!


----------



## Flaminius

Have fun, dears (not double E, as they are not that powerless).


----------



## ireney

Καλώς ήρθατε


----------



## JamesM

Always good to have new victims blood perspectives. 

Welcome... and in case no one mentioned it, you have passed the point of no return.  

James


----------



## Trisia

Welcome to the team. And no, things aren't as terrible as James suggests... yet (we've been waiting for you ),

Have fun!


----------



## Necsus

​


----------



## neuromatico

Thank you all for the warm welcome, but something tells me I should be afraid, very afraid......








PS Saoul, spero ti sia piaciuto il vino. Trovare un buon siciliano qui in Canada non è stata impresa da poco!


----------



## sokol

Mille grazielazzione... no: congrazielloni... - no no: grazitularsi... no!:* Congratulazioni,* costosi amici, abbiamo chiamato in nel mezzo a noi il benvenuto più caldi! Or was it freddo? Or something like that, right? 

(And sorry for my Italian ...  ... I am still struggling, as you can see. Google translation *really *tried, you know; that's the best it could come up with. Please feel free to edit this post and correct my mistakes. )


----------



## kittykate

Oh mamma mia, una si assenta per un po' e al suo ritorno trova non uno, non due, ma _*tre*_ nuovi Mod  D)!

*Complimenti* e *auguri* a tutti !

caterina


----------



## Saoul

neuromatico said:


> PS Saoul, spero ti sia piaciuto il vino. Trovare un buon siciliano qui in Canada non è stata impresa da poco!



Ma fai il Mod di un forum su Internet, passi ore e ore attaccato al PC e visiti i negozi del Canada per trovare un Nero D'Avola? Ma cavolo, usa INTERDET... Cavolo, questi novellini... Tra l'altro ragazzi evviva anche per il fatto che è arrivato il NOVELLO.


----------



## rocamadour

* Ehi, ma che bella triplice notizia!!! ****

*Niente meno che un parto trigemino! 
Congratulazioni e buon lavoro a tutti e tre! ​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

This is great - welcome on board!


----------



## housecameron

Congratulazioni ragazzi, siete tutti e tre molto preparati! 
Sarà un vero piacere vedervi in azione


----------



## Hermocrates

Congrats!


----------

